# I invented a sticker mod to the 3x3x3



## shuantsu2 (Apr 1, 2011)

Obs: This is not april's fool prank. =P





*VIDEO 1*





*VIDEO 2*
Example of parity of edges and corners. (starting from 2 minutes)





Hey guys. First of all, I screwed my last account; shuantsu, I lost the password so I had to create a new one, =P

Ok, last night I was thinking of a cube that would line up fridrich method: A cross, 4 f2l pairs and last layer.

So I was thinking it would be cool if the cross and f2l pairs didn't have orientation, like the fisher cube middle edges, so it would give OLL parity, and no PLL, because it would slow you down.

Also the f2l would be very easy, you could plan an x-cross every solve, or even double x-cross, and the other pairs would be very easy, it would be a subgroup of the f2l cases.

For the oll you should solve parity intuitively like on fisher cube, or you could learn all OLL possibilities, which is impractical, or if you know MGLS you would be fine.

But there are easier ways of solving it, you could solve the YELLOW FACE first, then solve the yellow corners and middle edges with f2l or keyhole, and you would be left with CPLL  so easy.

But I want to see you guys mod you cubes like this, and speedsolve it. This should be faster than 3x3x3, but slower than 2x2x2. This should get lucky sometimes, maybe fast guys would sub 4 it.

Ok, give me credits for this please, and a better name would be cool. F2*LOL*L is the prototype name.

I will post videos then I will edit this.

see ya


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sticker mods should be either harder to solve then the original ones, or laughably easy and used as a joke/ornament (like the one which is all yellow, I forgot the name)
which is this one?


----------



## shuantsu2 (Apr 1, 2011)

This can be hard if you don't know how to solve it properly, you could get a nasty oll parity.

But can be easy if you optimise you solve, like the 2x2x2.

Also note that the 2x2x2 can be fun even if its "easier" than 3x3x3.


----------



## Olji (Apr 1, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> Sticker mods should be either harder to solve then the original ones, or laughably easy and used as a joke/ornament (like the one which is all yellow, I forgot the name)
> which is this one?


 
im guessing you're talking about MeMiselfAndPi's Dodo cube?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 1, 2011)

how do you get OLL parity on a cube with pieces with just one color on all 3 sides. you probably mean PLL parity.

edit: OIC, if you start with yellow on top you can get OLL parity, which can be solved with one single alg everyone should already know (BLD edge flip alg)



Oljibe said:


> im guessing you're talking about MeMiselfAndPi's Dodo cube?


That's it.


----------



## shuantsu2 (Apr 1, 2011)

*@d4m4s74 > how do you get OLL parity on a cube with pieces with just one color on all 3 sides. you probably mean PLL parity.*

do this on a solved cube:

R U' R' U F' U2 F U' F' U2 F U F' U' F

try to solve OLL now with the OLL algs you know =P
also look at the picture:







EDIT: I just posted a *video* up there, so check it out.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 1, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> how do you get OLL parity on a cube with pieces with just one color on all 3 sides. you probably mean PLL parity.
> 
> edit: OIC, if you start with yellow on top you can get OLL parity, which can be solved with one single alg everyone should already know (BLD edge flip alg)
> 
> ...


 
1.There is a almost nothing to the cross as it doesn't have orientation
2.orientation free F2L (cases really easy)
3.Oll can have parity in edges and corners
4. No PLL
(Just trying to sum things up.)
Already made algorithms for parity... It isn't that hard.
M' U M U' M' U2 M


----------



## shuantsu2 (Apr 1, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> 1.There is a almost nothing to the cross as it doesn't have orientation
> 2.orientation free F2L (cases really easy)
> 3.Oll can have parity in edges and corners
> 4. No PLL
> ...


 
right!

But you forgot to mention the upside down aproach, which should be even easier:

1) yellow EOCROSS
2) RUL f2l pairs (yellow corners and colored middle edges)
3) CPLL or PLL skip =P

also guys, even if its easy, give it a try, how fast can you do it? I will buy a new cube to mod it like this, have to wait now.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 1, 2011)

Without having made one of those cubes or even having a cube on me:

I see one edge and one corner are flipped

with two simple BLD algs (single edge and single corner flip) X M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' for the edge
turn the cube so the wrong corner is to the right and one of the single-colored on the left (simply an Y or Z and a U, U2 or U') D' R' D R D' R' D R U' R' D' R D R' D' R D
(Both are incredibly inefficient, but I use them)


----------



## shuantsu2 (Apr 1, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> Without having made one of those cubes:
> 
> I see one edge and one corner are flipped
> 
> ...


 
you could also flip the f2l corner or edge
edge flipper: R U' R' d' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
corner flipper cw: R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
corner flipper ccw: R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'

but the upside down aproach eliminate the need to fix parity, as you do the yellow cross in first place, and then can solve F2L RUL and then CPLL


----------



## armoni2020 (Jan 22, 2014)

I made a sticker mod that is.. well... really simple to solve. But I've found it useful in thinking up new ideas and also helpful in teaching beginners basic concepts. Anyway, this looked like a good place to "stick" it.

Layer 1 : all red stickers (21 stickers)
Layer 2 : all white stickers (12 stickers)
Layer 3 : all blue stickers (21 stickers)

I've found that this can typically be solved in about 8 to 12 moves... a fun little twist, imo


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 22, 2014)

armoni2020 said:


> I made a sticker mod that is.. well... really simple to solve. But I've found it useful in thinking up new ideas and also helpful in teaching beginners basic concepts. Anyway, this looked like a good place to "stick" it.
> 
> Layer 1 : all red stickers (21 stickers)
> Layer 2 : all white stickers (12 stickers)
> ...



Wow, I really like this. I'd like to sticker a cube like this for teaching people how to solve, sort of as an intermediate step that builds confidence in the solver. Very cool! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## armoni2020 (Jan 22, 2014)

I just found a thread that talks more about this kind of thing... including a band-method for the 3x3 similar to one that I came up with based on this 3-color concept combined with solving a 3x3x2 domino. That thread is http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26875-Belt-Method ...

I've built a few cubes that I use for teaching. I made one that is just the cross (13 stickers in all) that I start people with. I then move them to the 3-color cube, followed by a 2x2, an F2L (no 3rd layer stickers), and then the 3x3. It works really well... and not everyone needs all the steps of course 

@Chris: I've also learned quite a lot from your page over the last 6 years... thank you very much


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 22, 2014)

reminds me of this http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=187


----------



## Ollie (Jan 22, 2014)

I think Thom has one like this with red, white and green, iirc. Twas pretty fun to solve!


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 22, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I think Thom has one like this with red, white and green, iirc. Twas pretty fun to solve!



Yeah it's been done before, it's really fun!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 22, 2014)

BWCuber has one of those 3-colored cubes in black, red, and gold (well yellow really) -- the German flag !
It's really cool, but for the black he put black stickers on a black cube :fp. You couldn't even see the stickers ...


----------



## Eva (Jan 22, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> BWCuber has one of those 3-colored cubes in black, red, and gold (well yellow really) -- the German flag !
> It's really cool, but for the black he put black stickers on a black cube :fp. You couldn't even see the stickers ...



I think you made the Dutch flag (if I visualize it correctly).
I think it's a good start with this sort off cubes,although I wonder if people are gonna use it much. 
I liked it to just play around and eventually learned to solve the 3x3.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 22, 2014)

Eva said:


> I think you made the Dutch flag (if I visualize it correctly).



First of all, I didn't make it but BWCuber, and second (starting from the top, horizontal strips) black red gold is the German flag. Trust me, I'll know it, I live in Germany


----------



## Eva (Jan 22, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> First of all, I didn't make it but BWCuber, and second (starting from the top, horizontal strips) black red gold is the German flag. Trust me, I'll know it, I live in Germany


I meant your cube with red/white/blue. I know that the other is the German flag.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 22, 2014)

Eva said:


> I meant your cube with red/white/blue. I know that the other is the German flag.



I didn't make a cube with red white blue ? :confused


----------



## Eva (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry for the oftopic again:
I was confusing you and armoni2020.


----------



## AdamRubiksCubed (Nov 15, 2014)

I just got into making sticker mods about a month ago. Here's my first mod, the stripe cube. 

My second, which really got me into this, was the blue stripe cube, reviewed here by CrazyBadCuber himself. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk_TGINNQsM

Now I make sticker mods on my youtube channel, https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpywW9fRtr0tuTNQtebor2w
I don't have much yet, but I'm almost done with my 4th mod


----------

